# SOAP-Message von ebay abfangen (Notification)



## DayXtry (4. Dez 2006)

Hi,
ich bin gerade dabei ein programm zu schreiben, das mit der eBay API arbeitet.
Wenn ein Produkt z.b. bei eBay erfolgreich verkauft wurde, so wird von eBay eine endOfAuction Notification zurückgeliefert, und normalerweiße eine Email an den Verkäufer geschickt, mit der Bestätigung, dass das Produkt erfolgreich verkauft wurde.
Dies kann man aber abfangen, und die SOAP-Message per Java auslesen. So weit so gut ...ich hab von eBay jetzt auch einen Bsp. Code bekommen...allerdings hab ich da eine Frage dazu. Hab auch eBay schon im Developer Forum dazu gefragt, aber die wollen dass ich mich an den Support von eBay wende, und der kostet immerhin ca. 300€ in der Stunde, und da wollt ich eben mal hier nachfragen, ob mir hier weitergeholfen werden kann.

Also in dem Bsp. Code gibt es eine doPost()-Metode, welche die HTTP-Post Methode beschreibt (in dieser Methode wird dann auch die SOAP-Message ausgelesen, usw.). Übergabewerte wie folgt:

```
protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException
```

So...laut eBay soll ich einfach ne WebApplication erzeugen, und die Klassen compilieren. Dann wird eine .war Datei erzeugt welche ich in das Verzeichnis des Webservers kopieren soll. Mehr steht da dann nicht mehr. Tja...und ich frag mich jetzt eben, wie die Methode doPost() aufgerufen wird...
Hab mir dann gedacht, dass wenn ein Produkt bei eBay erfolgreich verkauft wurde, eben die Methode irgend wie von eBay aufgerufen wird,...(ihr werdet euch jetzt sicher fragen, woher ebay wissen soll bei welcher application jetzt die methode aufgerufen werden soll,...aber alle application sind bei ebay mit einer so genannten DevID angemeldet...).
Aber dann hab ich mir gedacht,...hmmm kann ja eig. auch nicht sein,...die Methode ist protected, also kann sie ja nicht ausserhalb der Klasse aufgerufen werden.
Tja...und jetzt steh ich vorm Berg und komm nicht drüber ...weiß einer evtl. weiter? Wenn ihr irgend wie weitere Informationen braucht, einfach sagen 


Zum Abschluss sei noch gesagt, dass ich im Bereich SOAP total neu bin ...
Danke schonmal im Vorraus...würde mich echt rießig freuen, wenn hier einer weiterweiß.

MfG
DayXtry

PS.: Hier mal das was ich von eBay bekommen hab:
https://ebay.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/ebay.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=472


----------



## millinär (4. Dez 2006)

wo gibts die api?


----------



## DayXtry (6. Dez 2006)

hi,
die API findest du hier: developer.ebay.com/developercenter/java/

Und eine Dokumentation dazu findest du hier:
http://developer.ebay.com/DevZone/SOAP/docs/WebHelp/wwhelp/wwhimpl/js/html/wwhelp.htm

MfG
DayXtry

PS.: In der Zwischenzeit hat sich das oben beschriebene Problem gelöst ...die doPost()-Methode wird in dem Bsp. Programm überschrieben ...war da etwas verwirrt


----------

